Ask HN: Millionaires of HN, how did you go from $0 to $1m. How long did it take? - kevindeasis
======
geophile
About twelve years, spanning my first two startups. Would have taken longer,
but the sale of #2 coincided with the end of the dotcom era. (We were
definitely _not_ a dotcom company, but we rode the wave.)

------
icedchai
14 years after my first job. The lost decade after the dot com crash didn’t
help. 1M to 2M took a lot less time. Then last quarter happened...

